# MSI laptop starts to slow down after reset



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Laptop : MSI GV72 7RE
OS: Windows 10
MSI laptop gets slow about 3 days to a week after windows reinstall, it can run games like warzone, GTAV etc fine but after a few days after reset it stops running and the games lag so they are unplayable, however windows seems to run fine.
the games dont seem to be taking up more CPU/ GPU power so i dont know why its lagging
i dont want to have to reset every week
any suggestion?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not sure your laptop is intended to play high end games. You mention CPU/GPU, but remember, high GPU usage, puts strain on CPU.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Corday said:


> I'm not sure your laptop is intended to play high end games. You mention CPU/GPU, but remember, high GPU usage, puts strain on CPU.


but thing is its been fine running these games, for the last few years, (on low settings to be fair) but is it just my laptop getting old? (which would explain it but then i dunno why a reset would make it better for 3 days then suddenly go back to running slow)


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

Did you have an undervolt before?
Do you have any data of temperatures before reset and after reset?
Did you try to reinstall the graphics drivers after reset?


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

boobymilk said:


> Did you have an undervolt before?
> Do you have any data of temperatures before reset and after reset?
> Did you try to reinstall the graphics drivers after reset?


I have not done an Undervolt
i do not have exact data tempreture


boobymilk said:


> Did you have an undervolt before?
> Do you have any data of temperatures before reset and after reset?
> Did you try to reinstall the graphics drivers after reset?


i have never done an undervolt or overclock, my temprature mesurments will be inacurate, as i use an external fan, as it has always got rly hot (however, when i first got it and was stupid, i used to play games with it on my lap, covering the air intake, so it got rly hot then (which could maybe have damaged it?)) and i have just installed drivers, but i cant rly say if it helped, as i reset it for like the 3 time this month yesterday.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your temps will be correct. Download free HWMonitor here: CPUID


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

boobymilk said:


> Did you have an undervolt before?
> Do you have any data of temperatures before reset and after reset?
> Did you try to reinstall the graphics drivers after reset?


here are what i got when i ran warzone, it went up to about 67 degrees after i took the photo










Corday said:


> Your temps will be correct. Download free HWMonitor here: CPUID


i decided to use after burner cos for me it seemed easier


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

IMO GPU too hot. Cupid gives many more readings. Also, unless you upgraded, 8GB of RAM is barely minimum for games.


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

The temperatures could be better, and the hardware is a bit weak for gaming, but when I look at the screenshot, it looks like nothing unusual.

May I ask why you did the reset in the first place? Was it virus related?

Another question:
Did you reinstall the games? And did you install all necessary software? Such as C++, DirectX, NET Framework, etc?


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

boobymilk said:


> The temperatures could be better, and the hardware is a bit weak for gaming, but when I look at the screenshot, it looks like nothing unusual.
> 
> May I ask why you did the reset in the first place? Was it virus related?
> 
> ...


Yes it was a Trojan Bitcoin miner, which I found running on a virtual machine so it didn’t show on task manager, (a program called QUEMU) I did a full reset where it deleated all my files, and it seems to have gotten rid of it, and I have re installed all the necessary things, games (I produce so my software) etc


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gabenevs said:


> Yes it was a Trojan Bitcoin miner, which I found running on a virtual machine so it didn’t show on task manager, (a program called QUEMU) I did a full reset where it deleated all my files, and it seems to have gotten rid of it, and I have re installed all the necessary things, games (I produce so my software) etc


I haven’t installed any framework seperatley, as they Usualy just come packed with the games (I think?)


----------



## boobymilk (Jan 15, 2021)

At this point it is safe to say that it is software related, because as you said, before all this virus and reset situation happened, it all worked fine.

I think that your problem is related to some important files that got corrupted or maybe didn't "reset" properly. These important files can also be damaged from this or another virus. In my opinion there could be hundreds of possible reasons why your laptop has such an bad performance.

To fix it I would make sure that all virus are removed, reinstall all necessary software for gaming and reinstall the games themselves.

But I honestly would recommend to backup all your important data, photos, etc. and then prepare your laptop for formatting and reinstalling Windows completely. This would be the most clean way. But if you decide to do so, please be prepared with all necessary drivers. You should find them on the website of your laptop manufacturer.


Also I need to tell you that I am not a professional, just an "experienced" user.
So you may want to listen to other opinions before you do something.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

My 2 cents. Check that the cooling fan is working correctly.

Windows 10 uses a swap file still so make it a permanent swap file 1.5 times the amount of main memory. If you hav 8GBs of main memory make the swap file 12GBs.

It usually helps to do this right after installing the OS.

YOu didn't say if the drive was an HDD or SSD so if it's an HDD get Defraggler and defrag the drive before and after installing the games.

It could be that the fan/heat sink is covered in dust. Get some air in a can and spray it into the vents to see if you get a dust cloud coming out of it. 

download HWiNFO and CineBenchR20 benchmark app.

Run HWiNFO the run CineBench and watch the CPU and GPU temps on HWiNFO to see if they are out of specs.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

SoCalBryan said:


> My 2 cents. Check that the cooling fan is working correctly.
> 
> Windows 10 uses a swap file still so make it a permanent swap file 1.5 times the amount of main memory. If you hav 8GBs of main memory make the swap file 12GBs.
> 
> ...


Ok thx I’ll try this, I took the back of my laptop and used air to get the dust of so it’s definitely not that, but I will try the other things


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Defraggler link.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

SoCalBryan said:


> Defraggler link.


I tried all the stuff you said and it has just done the same thing, I don’t think I have anymore options.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OK, it's time to really find out if Malware is lingering. Go to Malware Removal Help Posting Instructions read the complete instructions and then post in our *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Removal Help* forum. Let's stop doing anything here unless you get a clean bill of health.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Gabenevs said:


> I tried all the stuff you said and it has just done the same thing, I don’t think I have anymore options.


So you ran Cinbench and monitored the temps with HwINFO? What was the temps during the Cinbench run? 

Post your specs. MSI laptop model, type of drive, size of memory, etc.. Kinda hard to analyze your problem without specs and stress test results. What is the Cinebench bench mark? What are the observed temps while running Cinebench?

Electronics, when then get hot, can exhibit the slow downs you are experiencing. I have an HP laptop that lost its thermal foam from the heat sink to the onboard GPU, so the GPU overheats it I play a game or run a graphics intensive application. Works ok for about an 1.5 hours if just surfing the web but eventually will overheat and shut down. Yours may be just starting to have a heat issue. 

So if it not malware, or heat issues then most likely the electronics are failing. Most of the time electronics either work or the don't if bad. Some though can be a PINA with intermittent problems.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

SoCalBryan said:


> So you ran Cinbench and monitored the temps with HwINFO? What was the temps during the Cinbench run?
> 
> Post your specs. MSI laptop model, type of drive, size of memory, etc.. Kinda hard to analyze your problem without specs and stress test results. What is the Cinebench bench mark? What are the observed temps while running Cinebench?
> 
> ...


Ok I’ll try and get all the stats for tmrw, cos ima go to bed now


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

SoCalBryan said:


> So you ran Cinbench and monitored the temps with HwINFO? What was the temps during the Cinbench run?
> 
> Post your specs. MSI laptop model, type of drive, size of memory, etc.. Kinda hard to analyze your problem without specs and stress test results. What is the Cinebench bench mark? What are the observed temps while running Cinebench?
> 
> ...


i didn't really know what to look for, so i just have a picture of everything, however i don't think its heat, as i ran COD warzone to test if it was heat as soon as i started my pc, but it was still badly lagging even when the temperatures where low


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Corday said:


> OK, it's time to really find out if Malware is lingering. Go to Malware Removal Help Posting Instructions read the complete instructions and then post in our *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Removal Help* forum. Let's stop doing anything here unless you get a clean bill of health.


i got all the files ready for this but the link to upload them says something went wrong


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Corday said:


> OK, it's time to really find out if Malware is lingering. Go to Malware Removal Help Posting Instructions read the complete instructions and then post in our *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Removal Help* forum. Let's stop doing anything here unless you get a clean bill of health.


i dont know if you can do anything with them but ill upload them here anyways


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll get a malware expert to take a look and instruct as to what to do.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking over your FRST logs now. Dependent on how much I need to research this may or may not take me some time, but I will get back to you as soon as I've finished looking through them.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

No obvious signs of an active infection on your computer, however there are a few files I'd like to scan for infection, and I have a couple of questions I need you to answer for me.

So ....


Start FRST in a similar manner to when you ran a scan earlier, but this time when it opens ....
Press *Ctrl+y* (Ctrl and y keys at the same time)
A blank randomly named *.txt* Notepad file will open.
Copy and paste the following into it ....


```
VirusTotal:C:\Users\gaben\AppData\Local\Temp\HWiNFO64A_160.SYS;C:\Program Files\Focusriteusb\Focusrite Notifier.exe;C:\Users\gaben\AppData\Local\splice\app-3.6.83865\Splice.exe;C:\users\gaben\appdata\local\fivem\fivem.app\cache\subprocess\fivem_gtaprocess.exe;D:\Steam\steamapps\common\Just Cause 3\JustCause3.exe;D:\Steam\steamapps\common\Just Cause 2 - Multiplayer Mod\JcmpLauncher.exe;D:\Steam\steamapps\common\Just Cause 2\JustCause2.exe
```

Press *Ctrl+s* to save *fixlist.txt*
*NOTICE: This script was written specifically for this user. Running it on another machine may cause damage to your operating system*

Now press the *Fix* button once and wait.
FRST will process *fixlist.txt*
When finished, it will produce a log *fixlog.txt* in the same folder/directory as FRST64.exe
*Please post me the log*

*Questions ...*


I see you are using your Hosts file to block connection to 3 sites ...
127.0.0.1 www.r2rdownload.com
127.0.0.1 www.elephantafiles.com
0.0.0.0 door.event-bus.io

*Why ?*
Your Hosts file also shows you have connection sharing enabled with the following computers ...
192.168.137.145 Big-man.mshome.net # 2021 3 4 18 8 37 11 438
192.168.137.1 DESKTOP-N7IAO6O.mshome.net # 2026 3 2 10 8 37 11 438

*Is this something you set up yourself ?*


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary R said:


> Looking over your FRST logs now. Dependent on how much I need to research this may or may not take me some time, but I will get back to you as soon as I've finished looking through them.


thank you so much, i really appreciate it. i should say i did download some cracked software, originaly from vstcrack.com, and then getintopc.com . vstcrack gave me trojan bitcoin miners, and i dont think there is any viruses related with getintopc but just letting you know incase this could help


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary R said:


> No obvious signs of an active infection on your computer, however there are a few files I'd like to scan for infection, and I have a couple of questions I need you to answer for me.
> 
> So ....
> 
> ...


for the r2r download and elephant files, they seemed to be something which came with the cracked vst plugins i installed before, im not sure about the door event bus.io tho, and for the connection, i hotspot to my phone which is the first one, but I'm not sure about the second one, as i have not connected to my hotspot with another pc before.( i have connected a Nintendo switch to that hotspot before but not since the reset.
i have attached the Fix log


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Awesome! You need to click on the Sensors button to view the temps while running the benchmark. 

You can also save the report and post that here.

Check the temps before running Cinebench. Then observe them to see if they climb significantly. You should be able to easily find your CPU's max operating temp. I'm more concerned about the other temp sensors and what there doing.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

SoCalBryan said:


> Awesome! You need to click on the Sensors button to view the temps while running the benchmark.
> 
> You can also save the report and post that here.
> 
> Check the temps before running Cinebench. Then observe them to see if they climb significantly. You should be able to easily find your CPU's max operating temp. I'm more concerned about the other temp sensors and what there doing.


ok, ive attached the pictures below, however it was usually feels a lot hotter when I'm playing games like warzone for like 2 hours, like it barley felt hot even at like 84 degrees, which makes me think my laptop has been running at way higher tempratures when playing games, which may have damaged it?


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

here are the Specs for my Laptop (MSI GV72 7RE)


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

So the max operating temp for an I7-7700HD is 100C so your 16c below that, but your CPU temps more than double from 36C to 84C, so I will have to agree Corday in that I don't think your laptop can handle the games your playing.

You really need a gaming laptop or a desktop where you can have better cooling. Also agree that the GPU on the laptop is likely having issues.

Download GPU-Z and run the Cinebench again and watch the GPU temp. You can also run GPU-Z while playing the game to see if it's over heating. Can also run HWiNFO while palying the game to monitor it real time.

But I suspect that your slowly killing your laptop playing high end games. You should be able to put together a low cost gaming PC that will have the guts for high end game play.

Lotsa options. There's Dual CPU socketed zenon motherboards that can be had for $150 or less on ebay. The x79 versions are slightly less then the X99's. The difference is the X79's use DDR3 where as the X99's use DDR4.

You can also get single processor gaming boards for the same price.

One other thing it may be is the windows swapfile may be severely fragmented. If that's the case it's a simply fix. See this post Laptop with Windows 7 running really slow,

Also see this post in the same thread to make the swapfile permanent - Laptop with Windows 7 running really slow,

The only other thing I can suggest is a fresh OS install. That would eliminate any virus or malware issues.

Reinstall the OS, make a permanent swapfile, then install the game only, play it, if you start having the same issues then its a hardware issue.

It could be as simple as the ram chips are getting too hot. I have a Z820 workstation and the ram has it's own fan. The SO-DIMM's are way smaller and can't tolerate the same heat as the larger PC versions.

If it is the ram's getting too hot there is not much you can do to fix that. Maybe one of those laptop coolers that the laptop sits on that has 2 or 3 fans blowing on the bottom of the laptop.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

SoCalBryan said:


> So the max operating temp for an I7-7700HD is 100C so your 16c below that, but your CPU temps more than double from 36C to 84C, so I will have to agree Corday in that I don't think your laptop can handle the games your playing.
> 
> You really need a gaming laptop or a desktop where you can have better cooling. Also agree that the GPU on the laptop is likely having issues.
> 
> ...


yh i have been thinking of upgrading to a desktop, but the main thing i use it for is music production and that seems to run fine, i tried the fresh OS install and it didnt do anything, ima try the swapfile thing you said and see if that works, when i first got it i knew nothing about computers and would sit on the sofa playing games like warzone, whilst covering the fans with my legs. lol witch could have broken it. but im not sure why it would be fine after a reset then a week later everything gets laggy. thanks for the help tho


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Yeah I not sure either. lol

I got a HP tablet PC with the rotating top years ago, figured I could do the same thing, e.g. use it on my lap. The only thing was it was way to hot for that. Afer 5 minutes I'd have to take it off my lap cause it was too hot. So wasted all that money buying a brand new laptop and couldnt use it for the intended purpose. Had to wait 6 more years til the Samsung Note 10.1 2014 Edition tablet came out.

Post back after swapfile mod.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Start FRST in a similar manner to when you ran a scan earlier, but this time when it opens ....
Press *Ctrl+y* (Ctrl and y keys at the same time)
A blank randomly named *.txt* Notepad file will open.
Copy and paste the following into it (don't include Code: ) ....


```
R3 HWiNFO_160; C:\Users\gaben\AppData\Local\Temp\HWiNFO64A_160.SYS [64536 2021-03-11] (Martin Malik - REALiX -> REALiX(tm)) <==== ATTENTION
C:\Users\gaben\AppData\Local\Temp\HWiNFO64A_160.SYS
EmptyTemp:
CMD: ipconfig /flushdns
```

Press *Ctrl+s* to save *fixlist.txt*
*NOTICE: This script was written specifically for this user. Running it on another machine may cause damage to your operating system*

Now press the *Fix* button once and wait.
FRST will process *fixlist.txt*
When finished, it will produce a log *fixlog.txt* in the same folder/directory as FRST64.exe
*Please post me the log*

*Next ...*

Go to *C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts* which is the location of your Hosts file, and edit it to remove the following lines ...



> 127.0.0.1 www.r2rdownload.com
> 127.0.0.1 www.elephantafiles.com
> 0.0.0.0 door.event-bus.io
> 192.168.137.1 DESKTOP-N7IAO6O.mshome.net # 2026 3 2 10 8 37 11 438


... to do this, right click on the Hosts file, and open it with *Notepad*. Delete the entries, and then *Save* the changed hosts file.

If you cannot save the changes, run a Search for Notepad, then in the search results, right click on Notepad and select *Run as Administrator*, then open *C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts*, make the changes and save them.

*Next ...*

I'd like you to run an online AV scan for me. This takes a while to complete (can be hours) but should catch anything I might have missed.

Download *ESET Online Scanner* and save it to your desktop.

Right-click on *esetonlinescanner_enu.exe* and select *Run as Administrator.*
When the tool opens, click *Get Started.*
Read and accept the license agreement.
At the *Welcome to ESET Online Scanner* window, click *Get Started.*
Select whether you would like to send anonymous data to ESET.
_Note: if you see the "Welcome Back to ESET Online Scanner" screen, click *Computer Scan* > *Full Scan.*_
Click on the *Full Scan* option.
Select *Enable ESET to detect and remove potentially unwanted applications,* then click *Start scan.*
ESET will now begin scanning your computer. This may take some time.
When the scan is finished and if threats have been detected, select *Save scan log*. Save it to your desktop as *eset.txt*. Click on Continue.
ESET Online Scanner may ask if you'd like to turn on the Periodic Scan feature. Click on *Continue.*
On the next screen, you can leave feedback about the program if you wish. Check the box for *Delete application data on closing*. If you left feedback, click *Submit and continue.* If not, *Close without feedback.*
Open the scan log on your desktop (*eset.txt*) and copy and paste its contents into your next reply.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary R said:


> Start FRST in a similar manner to when you ran a scan earlier, but this time when it opens ....
> Press *Ctrl+y* (Ctrl and y keys at the same time)
> A blank randomly named *.txt* Notepad file will open.
> Copy and paste the following into it (don't include Code: ) ....
> ...


im going to do the other stuff tonight/ tmrw morning but ive attached the fix log


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary R said:


> Start FRST in a similar manner to when you ran a scan earlier, but this time when it opens ....
> Press *Ctrl+y* (Ctrl and y keys at the same time)
> A blank randomly named *.txt* Notepad file will open.
> Copy and paste the following into it (don't include Code: ) ....
> ...


ok I've done up to the ESET online scanner which i don't have time to do now and ill do it tomorrow morning, i really appreciate the help


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Just looked over your fixlog. 

Before you run the e-set scan can you first run another scan with FRST and post me the new FRST.txt and Addition.txt logs please.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary R said:


> Just looked over your fixlog.
> 
> Before you run the e-set scan can you first run another scan with FRST and post me the new FRST.txt and Addition.txt logs please.


i have attached the file, as well as it gave me some additional information


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary R said:


> Just looked over your fixlog.
> 
> Before you run the e-set scan can you first run another scan with FRST and post me the new FRST.txt and Addition.txt logs please.


i ran the Eset and it removed 2 files, ive attached the logs


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

SoCalBryan said:


> So the max operating temp for an I7-7700HD is 100C so your 16c below that, but your CPU temps more than double from 36C to 84C, so I will have to agree Corday in that I don't think your laptop can handle the games your playing.
> 
> You really need a gaming laptop or a desktop where you can have better cooling. Also agree that the GPU on the laptop is likely having issues.
> 
> ...


i think i may have found the problem, which may seem fairly obvious. i think i don't have enough ram and my laptop was disk swapping, as i checked and it was consistently using 100 percent of my disk


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

The fix we ran told us that it didn't find one of the services and it's associated file that I'd scripted for removal, so the extra FRST scan was to see whether it was still present, or had been replaced with another service of a similar type.

Latest scan does not show it, or any replacement, so for whatever reason it does not now appear to be on your machine. Quite why that is I don't exactly know.

It was running from a temp folder, which is why it was flagged, since few legit drivers run from temp folders, and appears to belong to the following ... HWiNFO - Free System Information, Monitoring and Diagnostics 

The two files quarantined by e-set are keygen files for ... IK_Multimedia_AmpliTube_4_Complete_v4.7.0 ... and ... Nicky.Romero.Kickstart.v1.0.9 ... and were probably being used by cracked versions of those programs.

As far as I can see, you do not appear to have an active infection on your machine, so I do not believe that any problems you are experiencing are malware related.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

i just installed an extra 8 gb of ram and that seems to have done the trick, i appreciate everyone who helped, and i think its good from here but ill update if it stops working again


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary R said:


> The fix we ran told us that it didn't find one of the services and it's associated file that I'd scripted for removal, so the extra FRST scan was to see whether it was still present, or had been replaced with another service of a similar type.
> 
> Latest scan does not show it, or any replacement, so for whatever reason it does not now appear to be on your machine. Quite why that is I don't exactly know.
> 
> ...


thankyou for looking through my files, and i think you are right, my laptop is just not good enough for the programs needing to be run nowerdays, ill have to upgrade at some point but the ram did the trick and i thank you for your help


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

You're welcome, glad to hear you were able to find a solution to your problem.


----------



## Gabenevs (Feb 27, 2021)

Gary R said:


> You're welcome, glad to hear you were able to find a solution to your problem.


thank you gary, you have been a great help, and i am glad i know i have no malware now


----------

